# 1972 Miami Dolphins Commemorative Dr. Pepper bottle



## Wheelah23 (Feb 13, 2011)

Frankly, I'm 99% sure these are worthless... care to prove me wrong? Sealed bottles, the ACL's are in perfect condition. 

 The only thing I'm interested in is whether the liquid in these bottles is safe to drink.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 13, 2011)

*RE: 1972 Miami Dolphins Commemorative bottle*

Nioeqbrm i


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 13, 2011)

*RE: 1972 Miami Dolphins Commemorative bottle*

check this out down the list  MISC. BOTTLE LIST  http://www.angelfire.com/pop2/collectorscorner/PriceList_A_D.html    YOU MIGHT BE SURPRISED


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 13, 2011)

*RE: 1972 Miami Dolphins Commemorative bottle*

I saw a few like this on eBay, but I thought they were overpriced. Maybe not after all? I'd be happy if this wasn't worthless after all.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2011)

*RE: 1972 Miami Dolphins Commemorative bottle*

"Miami Dolphins 1972 World (Football) Champions (screwcap)	16oz	60-75"

 But it isn't a screwcap.. [&o]

 I don't think any of these is worthless.. if you don't want them you should offer them up for sale.. my question would be: are they worth more with original contents? 
 If not, you should carefully remove the caps, take a big ole gulp and wait for the symptoms of poisoning to appear.. cold sweat, blisters on tongue, etc.. just kidding, they probably aren't toxic but I'm sure they're flat.. anyway, keep the caps with the empties if they are specially marked..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 13, 2011)

*RE: 1972 Miami Dolphins Commemorative bottle*

OBJECTION!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2011)

*RE: 1972 Miami Dolphins Commemorative bottle*

You sneak!!! []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 13, 2011)

*RE: 1972 Miami Dolphins Commemorative bottle*

Hehehe... none of the Coke bottles I have are listed on that site... Go figure.


----------

